# Current video card driver does not support this NVENC version, please update your drivers.



## soccerphiz (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi,

Recently whenever I try to stream with my encoder set to Hardware (NVENC) I am unable to start and recieve the error message: 

"Failed to start streaming
Failed to open NVENC codec: Function not implemented
Please check your video drivers are up to date."

I am able to stream if I set my encoder to Software (x264), but the stream quality is very poor and laggy.

I stream using an ASUS ROG GL502VMK. These are the specs for the laptop I believe: 








						Asus Strix GL502VMK
					

This page provides reviews and other infos about the Asus Strix GL502VMK of the series Strix GL502 laptop.




					www.notebookcheck.net
				




I have updated my driver to the newest available driver on ASUS' website. (Using GL502VMK, Windows 10 64-bit):








						ASUS USA
					

ASUS is a leading company driven by innovation and commitment to quality for products that include notebooks, netbooks, motherboards, graphics cards, displays, desktop PCs, servers, wireless solutions, mobile phones and networking devices. ASUS ranks among BusinessWeek’s InfoTech 100 for 12...




					www.asus.com
				




Here is the obsproject log:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/FyPq0zlpCBKuieQI
		


At the end of the log: 
18:33:05.146: error:   Driver does not support the required nvenc API version. Required: 9.0 Found: 8.0
18:33:05.146: error:   The minimum required Nvidia driver for nvenc is 418.81 or newer
18:33:05.146: [NVENC encoder: 'simple_h264_stream'] Failed to open NVENC codec: Function not implemented
18:33:05.146: Stream output type 'rtmp_output' failed to start!  Last Error: Your current video card driver does not support this NVENC version, please update your drivers.

I believe the problem is because the newest driver provided by ASUS is older than 418.81.

How can I fix this problem in order to continue streaming?

I can provide any other information needed to fix problem.

Thanks.

How can I fix the problem in order to stream?


----------



## Harold (Jul 16, 2020)

Get the driver directly from nvidia rather than one from asus.


----------



## soccerphiz (Jul 16, 2020)

Harold said:


> Get the driver directly from nvidia rather than one from asus.


This is what I am thinking, however, I do not know how to get the correct driver from nvidia. I don't think I can just enter my driver specs on nvidia's website: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx
b/c I am using a premade laptop.


----------



## VenomSWR (Jul 16, 2020)

soccerphiz said:


> This is what I am thinking, however, I do not know how to get the correct driver from nvidia.


Do you have NVidia GEForce installed ? It litterally downloads drivers for you when there are new ones released, and you can install them from there, so you'll never have to go to the NVidia site to download that again. If you have your NVidia drivers installed you should have an NVidia logo in your taskbar (where your sound and internet status are), right-click it, chose "NVidia GEForce", it'll launch, go to the "drivers" tab, and voilà !


----------



## koala (Jul 16, 2020)

soccerphiz said:


> however, I do not know how to get the correct driver from nvidia. I don't think I can just enter my driver specs on nvidia's website: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx


Yes, you can. You have a "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060" GPU, so select and download the driver for exactly this GPU. If the downloaded driver is incompatible to the installed GPU, it will refuse to install, so no harm will be done.


----------



## TIME4MUSIC (Feb 22, 2021)

IT HINK THERE IS AN ISSUE BETWEEN ASUS NVDIA GEFORCE VIDEO CARDS AND THE NEW OBS UPDATE, I ALSO HAVE AN ASUS STRIX LAPTOP WITH AN UPDATED GEFORCE GTX 970M DRIVER 23.21.13.8873 (UPDATED 12/18/17) MIGRATED ON 10/16/2020; BEFORE I UPDATED TO 26.1.1 I HAD NO ISSUES, NOW EVEN WHEN I DELETED THE UPDATED VERSION AND WENT BACK TO 26.0 SAME ISSUES REMAINS- GONNA TRY TO GO BACK TO 25. AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## Harold (Feb 22, 2021)

TIME4MUSIC said:


> IT HINK THERE IS AN ISSUE BETWEEN ASUS NVDIA GEFORCE VIDEO CARDS AND THE NEW OBS UPDATE, I ALSO HAVE AN ASUS STRIX LAPTOP WITH AN UPDATED GEFORCE GTX 970M DRIVER 23.21.13.8873 (UPDATED 12/18/17) MIGRATED ON 10/16/2020; BEFORE I UPDATED TO 26.1.1 I HAD NO ISSUES, NOW EVEN WHEN I DELETED THE UPDATED VERSION AND WENT BACK TO 26.0 SAME ISSUES REMAINS- GONNA TRY TO GO BACK TO 25. AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS


Your issue is that your GPU drivers are over three years out of date








						GeForce Game Ready Driver | 461.40 | Windows 10 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) GeForce Game Ready Driver for  Windows 10 64-bit systems. Released 2021.1.26



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## Zahra Panjali (May 19, 2021)

Hi guys I have solved this problem for myself easily by changing the output setting encoder to other options, hope it is considered a good solution for you.


----------



## Sidetrackt_Cessions (Feb 16, 2022)

TIME4MUSIC said:


> IT HINK THERE IS AN ISSUE BETWEEN ASUS NVDIA GEFORCE VIDEO CARDS AND THE NEW OBS UPDATE, I ALSO HAVE AN ASUS STRIX LAPTOP WITH AN UPDATED GEFORCE GTX 970M DRIVER 23.21.13.8873 (UPDATED 12/18/17) MIGRATED ON 10/16/2020; BEFORE I UPDATED TO 26.1.1 I HAD NO ISSUES, NOW EVEN WHEN I DELETED THE UPDATED VERSION AND WENT BACK TO 26.0 SAME ISSUES REMAINS- GONNA TRY TO GO BACK TO 25. AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS





HOW DO YOU GO BACK TO AN OLDER VERSION

 PLS TY


----------



## pgiblett (Sep 1, 2022)

I get this message, but upon checking my drivers on Windows 10 I am told they are all up to date.


----------



## R1CH (Sep 1, 2022)

Download directly from nvidia, never trust Windows for driver updates.


----------



## nuuliforged (Sep 8, 2022)

I just downloaded a new driver and it still wont stream!  ks there a way to roll back OBS?


----------



## Harold (Sep 15, 2022)

Please don't use 2 year old threads for your issues.


----------



## l7077ark (Sep 18, 2022)

Hello
Sorry to bump this again but seems so much easier then starting new thread and explaining the same thing.  I'm trying to start using OBS and having the same problem, happen to have similar Asus laptop with a 1060.  Hopefully someone knows of a workaround?


----------



## Harold (Sep 18, 2022)

Update your nvidia drivers. Done


----------



## r4spberry (Nov 3, 2022)

Harold said:


> Update your nvidia drivers. Done


I can't. I am limited by 422.15. Can I instead downgrade OBS and ffmpeg? If yes, how?
Some people also badly need a handbrake version supporting this 422.15 nvidia driver (back in 2018).
thank you.


----------



## it_just_works (Dec 28, 2022)

If updating drivers didn't help, then try downgrading OBS to the last 27-series version (27.2.4).

Especially if your computer is not new.

I've made a video of the whole process:
1. Showing/reproducing problem.
2. Uninstalling OBS.
3. Downloading and installing older version (not much different than new).
4. Testing.









						OBS Studio NVENC error FIX
					

This video shows one way to fix the OBS Studio Error.The error does not allow using NVENC hardware encoder by showing error message: "Your current video card...




					youtu.be


----------

